# July 11th-17th Buffalo Bike Punk Week!



## jobe (Apr 13, 2011)

One whole week of shows, workshops and bike events in Buffalo! 

Footdown
ring toss
egg-on-a-spoon race
whiplash
kids bike race
tandem race
tall bike jousting!
Kids bike jousting?!
-------------------------------
all kinds a punk bands!
--------------------------------

working on setting up some kind of kitchen brunch thing

--------------------------------

a touring film bus will be showing movies at out "bike in" theater

all kinds of shit.


The main thing is to make this a productive fun week with plenty of partying but no bullshit or loafin' around.

Hit me up with any questions or comments/ concerns


----------



## MrD (Apr 13, 2011)

I miss Buffalo. That sounds fun as shit.


----------



## deadlypeace420 (Apr 14, 2011)

when is this?


----------



## sons of vipers (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds rad. wish i was going to be in WNY in July for this. 
deadlypeace... it says in the title: July 11-17


----------



## deadlypeace420 (Apr 14, 2011)

ha im amaze myself sometime... thanks viper.


----------



## White Riot (Apr 16, 2011)

what bands... do you know?


----------



## Deleted member 2962 (Apr 17, 2011)

fuck yea, i'm totally going to try and make it.


----------



## captnjack (Apr 24, 2011)

mannn, and i was thinking of going north on the east coast.
but it seems so many things i'd rather be doing are happening on the other side of the states, and this hear to top it off!
im about to say fuck this and go west, haha.


----------



## sons of vipers (Apr 24, 2011)

West? Isn't this in buffalo, ny...?


----------



## jobe (Apr 27, 2011)

dates have been changed to 14th-17th... bands so far are the emotron, andy the doorbum, alex berkley and ha cha cha. I guess we have some other stuff booked but im not sure of the names. we also have a pretty big band thats kind of a secret for now.


----------



## heynow (May 29, 2011)

No Wombat In Combat??


----------



## WolfChylde (Jun 24, 2011)

Where exactly is this taking place?


----------

